# What is this worth?



## creeddude98 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a friend who is trying to sell a Ricoh Auto 35 v rangefinder camera from the 70's.  It is in very good condition.  Case is not worn or cracked.  Takes pictures well.  Any idea how much this camera would be worth?  Where would be the best place to list it on the internet?

Matt


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 11, 2007)

ePay.  Not sure of the price, though.


----------



## dinodan (Aug 11, 2007)

50 bucks buys one on Ebay right now (Eastern Europe).

http://cgi.ebay.com/RICOH-AUTO-35-V...le-Camera_W0QQitemZ300138922650QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 12, 2007)

dinodan said:


> 50 bucks buys one on Ebay right now (Eastern Europe).


 
If that much... Usually they sell within the $15-$30 range.


----------

